# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Kolam Baru running 15 hari udah pakai UV air tetap hijau

## Aziz999

Selamat sore Para suhu  :Bounce:  :Bounce:  salam kenal saya member baru disini 
_Langsung saja ...._
saya baru buat kolam mini dengan ukuran 2x1,7x0,7 ( *belum termasuk filter* )



kebetulan kolam saya yaitu baru running 15 hari 

nah kronologinya :
hari ke 1 : air keruh  :Yawn: 
hari ke 2 - 3 : air jernih banget kaya ga ada airnya  :Dance: 
hari ke 4 - sampai skrng : air menjadi hijau  :Cry:  :Cry: 

apakah ada yang salah dengan ini

disini saya ada 3 chamber + Bakki Shower
ch1 : japmat + brush
ch2 : full Bioball
ch3 : pump sama lampu UV 5 watt
di BS : Batu Zeolit
trs saya baru running bacterial stater hari ini apakah proses mature nya akan lebih cepat atau tetap lama ?
klw ikan pas jadi kolam warna hijau malah jadi sehat ga loncat" dan ga flasing malah pas air jernih mereka ada yang flasing dan 2 ikan ku jadi korban 
ikan udh bisa di handfeed saya beri makan 2x sehari 

mohon pencerahannya
sekian dan terima kasih

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aziz999

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aziz999

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aeroov

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aziz999

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aziz999

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aziz999

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aziz999

> air hijau karena ganggang hijau. Sekarang ganggang hijaunya sudah mati dan membusuk.
> Akibatnya air tidak hijau lagi, tetapi karena ada pembusukan, airnya jadi berbuih.
> Lakukan ganti air 10%, setiap hari om. Pasti akan makin baik kondisinya.


Om maaf di up lagi ..
Saya nanya nih om kendala kolam hijau lgi . Nah sebelumnya kan saya pake UV 5watt skrng beli yang 25watt 
Saya pasang saat air kolam hijau .. nah ketika UV baru running 4 hari .. kolam saya jadi banyak buih nya .. yang saya tambahin cuman uv aja ke kolam tpi dampaknya jdi seperti itu. Tolong minta penjelasannya om

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aziz999

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## panji42

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

